# englishman in colombia looking for work



## mcfcmikey

I'm currently living in Colombia and am looking for some extra work any expats may have. I'm living in Ibague, and willing to do pretty much anything. If anyone has any online work available that would be great as I have a 7 month old son so working from my apartment would be preferable.

If anyone has any online work available what so ever, please let me know. Anything from data input, proof reading or just typing up some documents or homework, I could really do with the extra money,

Thanks

mike


----------

